# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Tempo, AI-powered home gym, CoreTech Fitness, Co. d/b/a Tempo, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - CoreTech Fitness, Co. d/b/a Tempo

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Tempo | The AI-powered home gym with training built in.

Feb 25, 2020




> Be the first to experience Tempo—the game changing home gym that tracks your motion and improves your form.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tempo is a smart home gym that uses computer vision to track your form in real time"
Less about reps, more about form

by Natt Garun
February 26, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tempo reveals $17M-funded $2000 weight lift training screen"
Their founder went from homeless to in-home gym

by Josh Constine
February 26, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "SoftBank to Invest More Than $100 Million in Fitness Startup Tempo"

by Kate Clark and Cory Weinberg
April 2, 2021

----------

